# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدي الصيغ القانونية >  دعوى إخلاء أرض زراعيه مع التسليم عريضة الدعوى

## المستشار القانوني/إبراهيم

*دعوى إخلاء أرض زراعيه مع التسليم* *
إنه في يوم........ الموافق        /          / 2009
بناء على طلب السيده/.......... المقيمه.............. .
محلها المختار مكتب الأستاذ / 
أنا ................. محضر محكمة ....................... قد إنتقلت وأعلنت:
السيد/............. المقيم................... .
مخاطبا مع
                        الموضـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــوع
بموجب عقد إيجار مؤرخ / / والمسجل بالجمعيه الزراعيه بناحية.............إستأجر المعلن إليه من الطالبه ما مساحته....... فدان و .......قيراط أرض زراعيه وهي كائنه بذمام ..........ومحدده بالحدود الأربعه التاليه الحد البحري.......... والحد القبلي ......... والحد الشرقي ........ والحد الغربي............ .
والمعلن إليه خلف المرحوم والده(مورثه) في زراعة الأطيان المذكوره وما زال يضع يده عليها حتى الأن. وقد حاولت الطالبه معه بشتى الطرق الوديه من أجل إخلاء الأطيان المؤجرة المشار إليها وتسليمها لها وذلك لإنتهاء عقود الإيجار بالنسبه للأراضي الزراعيه نقدا أو مزارعه وذلك بإنتهاء السنة الزراعيه1996/1997 وذلك طبقا للماده رقم 33 من القانون رقم 96 لسنة 1992 الصادر بتعديل بعض أحكام المرسوم بقانون رقم 178لسنة1952 بالإصلاح الزراعي .
وحيث أن وضع يد المعلن إليه خلفا عن مورثه وحتى الآن كان بطريق التسامح إلى أن طالبته الطالبه مرارا وتكرارا من أجل إخلاء الأرض السابق ذكرها مع التسليم نظرا لإنتهاء عقود الإيجار للأراضي الزراعيه نقدا أو مزارعه طبقا للقانون رقم 96 لسنة 1992 المشار إليه سلفا ولكنه رفض ولم يمتثل الأمر الذي يجعل وضع يده على هذه الأرض وضع يد غاصب وبدون سند من القانون . 
وحيث أن الطالبه إضطرت إلى توجيه الإنذار الرسمي إلى المعلن إليه بتاريخ / / تنذره فيه بإلغاء الأطيان المؤجره السابق بيانها وذلك مع التسليم وذلك للأساس القانوني السابق الإشارة إليه وذلك خلال مهله قدرها 15 يوم من تاريخه إلا أنه لم يمتثل الأمر الذي حدا بالطالبه إلى إقامة هذه الدعوى.
                                      بناءا عليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــه
أنا المحضر سالف الذكر قد إنتقلت وأعلنت المعلن إليه وسلمته صوره من عريضة الدعوى وكلفته بالحضور أمام محكمة ........... وذلك بجلستها التى ستنعقد بها علنا يوم....... الموافق / / في تمام الساعه الثامنه صباحا وما بعدها وذلك لسماعه الحكم عليه بإخلاء الأطيان الزراعيه المؤجره لمورثه المرحوم/ ............. وقدرها ........فدان و........قيرط والكائنه بذمام............. والموضحة الحدود والمعالم بصحيفة الدعوى وبعقد الإيجار المذكور وذلك مع التسليم لإنتهاء عقود إيجار الأراضي الزراعيه نقدا أو مزارعه طبقا للقانون رقم 96 لسنة 1992 على النحو الموضح بصحيفة الدعوى . مع إلزامه بالمصروفات ومقابل أتعاب المحاماه وشمول الحكم بالنفاذ المعجل وبلا كفاله
ولأجل العلم*

----------


## alawyer

*مشكورين على هذا الجهد العظيم ولكن نرجوا منكم صيغة لدعوى تسليم عقار مباع بعقد ابتدائى مع بيان الإجراءات من لحظة كتابة عريضة الدعوى وحتى صدور حكم قضائى نهائى واجب التنفيذ ( مزيل بصيغة تنفيذية )*

----------


## المستشار القانوني/إبراهيم

*كل الشكر والتقدير لمرورك الكريم*

----------

